
Modern microprocessor built from complementary carbon nanotube transistors - ingve
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-019-1493-8
======
incompatible
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20828775](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20828775),
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20823339](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20823339)

------
magicalhippo
For those of us who don't have access to Nature, here's an article with a fair
bit of detail:

[https://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/processor...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/nanoclast/semiconductors/processors/modern-
microprocessor-built-using-carbon-nanotubes)

~~~
sq_
After reading that, this looks really exciting. Seems like they've solved some
tough issues.

I'm sure there are background issues that aren't apparent to a layperson
reading, but 15,000 transistors and "we think we can move forward further" is
a lot better than "we made two transistors!".

------
taneq
Almost more impressive than the processor is the array of buzzwordy acronyms
they’ve created.

~~~
neltnerb
Haha, I noticed that in the paper as well. This is really impressive, they
implemented a RISC-V 16-bit processor using carbon nanotubes. Running at
10kHz, sure, but it's still a pretty big deal since I haven't heard of
anything I'd truly call next-gen happening to transistors... hmm... actually
possibly ever. Just iterations. Clever iterations and amazing process
engineering, but not totally new like this.

~~~
Veedrac
> it's still a pretty big deal since I haven't heard of anything I'd truly
> call next-gen happening to transistors

There are several, for example nanoscale vacuum-channel transistors (think
nanoscopic vacuum tubes), and there's some cool stuff around neuromorphic
computing. No RISC-V processors on them yet, though.

~~~
neltnerb
Ah, yes, lots of potential options. But usually a small bit at a time for good
reasons. I'd not be impressed to hear someone made an AND gate from carbon
nanotubes work once, nor any other technology. This seems quite a step up from
where others are, which is honestly surprising to me but interesting.

